

Does a single Arc instance serve all Hacker News traffic? - mrevelle

I'm excited for a tidier, more practical Lisp but curious about how efficient the initial public Arc implementation will be for web apps.
======
mrtron
My guess is this question is coming from a Ruby developer.

~~~
mrevelle
No, but the dependency on "horizontal scaling" for medium-traffic web apps is
more common due to Rails and one reason I ask.

~~~
mrtron
I didn't mean it in a negative sense.

Indeed, but horizontal scaling has been common before Rails and will be common
after Rails, since most web apps are stateless and transaction based. So, even
though Apache and mod_blah only runs as one process, you can still
horizontally scale. With rails it is apparently common to have more than one
process per server.

------
pg
Yes.

~~~
dag
Is it threaded?

~~~
pg
Yes.

